# Cumberland, MD - Tyne F Alpha, Loving



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Cumberland, MD | Tyne

Meet Tyne. This gorgeous baby was found as a stray on Old Valley Rd in Cumberland, MD. She is appx 1 1/2 yrs old, has her first puppy shot, and bordetella vaccine. She seems to want to be the alpha female in the group and would prpobably do best in a single dog household. She is a very loving dog with alot of energy and would love to have a large yard to play in


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

She's very pretty!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I love her dark face but when they say alpha how are they defining that? Zoe is pretty submissive with other dogs and Henry the lab is too stupid to know when he is annoying, but sweet enough to never annoy other dogs. We also have a cat any info on how he is with felines?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

:bump: for the pretty girl.


----------



## BlakeandLiza (Aug 13, 2009)

Any update???


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Zoeys mom said:


> I love her dark face but when they say alpha how are they defining that? Zoe is pretty submissive with other dogs and Henry the lab is too stupid to know when he is annoying, but sweet enough to never annoy other dogs. We also have a cat any info on how he is with felines?


She might present as being bossy, and wanting to run the show - my Anja is like that, and could not live with another female: I'd have fights on my hands. She does OK however with more submissive males.
__________________________________________________

Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

